# Hitching out of Cali.



## sunflower sherree (Nov 14, 2014)

I guess we're gonna try hitching out of San Diego. Any advice?


----------



## stankydr0 (Nov 14, 2014)

Heard it is hard to get out of there. Good luck though!


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Nov 15, 2014)

Make a sign for where your trying to go or at least a few towns away. It always seemed for me a destination made people more inclined to pick me and my dog up. I've had great luck with just my thumb too but a sign definitely seems to be of benefit more than hinder


----------



## Jacoby (Nov 15, 2014)

Cali can be hard to hitch in. Good luck.


----------



## Jacoby (Nov 15, 2014)

Where are you staying in SD?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 15, 2014)

You can take the city bus as far East of El Cajon as you can, then there's a grocery store / strip mall right in front of the highway. The onramp there on the I 8 has plenty of space for cars to pull over. 

It's a short (60 MI?) hitch to El Centro, where you can catch a city bus up to Niland for a dollar, then you're a 3 mile walk to Slab City if you're interested in that. The bus out of El Centro only leaves like 2-3 times a day so you might have to wait a few hours for it.


----------

